# El espanol thread/ the spanish speaking thread



## HialeahChico305 (May 10, 2012)

Put your spanish/mexican tongue into practice here, feel free to continue to express your extra degenerate minds up in this mug , en espanol solo. Maricones!!!!!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 10, 2012)

Viva la spic!!!!


----------



## withoutrulers (May 10, 2012)

^^^es muy caliente


----------



## kboy (May 10, 2012)

se me paro.......


----------



## Getbig2 (May 10, 2012)

Que dijo


----------



## Getbig2 (May 10, 2012)

Hola,.tengo el gato grande en el pantalone, (blue streak)


----------



## Ichigo (May 10, 2012)

CONiO que cuerpo tienes esa chica!


----------



## Diesel618 (May 10, 2012)

ojo azules diablo.

Pinche' gueros.

Oda de' fumara mota?


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (May 10, 2012)

Me gusta pinocha!


----------



## Big Smoothy (May 11, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Put your spanish/mexican tongue into practice here, feel free to continue to express your extra degenerate minds up in this mug , en espanol solo. Maricones!!!!!



Estoy estudiando Espanol neuvamente.  Me gusta peliculas de Pedro Almodovar y Alejandro Amenabar.

Mirando las peliculas de Espana.  

Si tuviera el tiempo iria a Espana.


----------



## colochine (May 11, 2012)

VIENAS A MI GUEY!!!


----------



## [SIL] (May 11, 2012)

si


----------



## Watson (May 11, 2012)

bunch of google translate bullshitters!


----------



## IronAddict (May 11, 2012)

Ustedes pinche pendejos are bilingual, who knew!?


----------



## colochine (May 11, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> bunch of google translate bullshitters!



En espanol por favor! O GTFO!!!


----------



## Saney (May 11, 2012)

Me likey da video


----------



## bdeljoose (May 11, 2012)

Donde esta la gorda pinocha?


----------



## Robalo (May 11, 2012)

Chupame la polla


----------



## rage racing (May 11, 2012)

English mother fucker.......do you speak it???


----------



## OTG85 (May 11, 2012)

ba suda thread


----------



## gixxermaniak (May 11, 2012)

kboy said:


> se me paro.......



El culo


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 11, 2012)

rage racing said:


> English mother fucker.......do you speak it???


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 11, 2012)

Historia del idioma español
Este artículo trata sobre la historia del idioma. Para un enfoque más general, véase Idioma español.


Extensión actual del español en el mundo.


Expansión del español en la península ibérica.
El español o castellano es una lengua romance, derivada del latín, que pertenece a la subfamilia itálica dentro del conjunto indoeuropeo. Es la lengua oficial de España y la nacional de México, de las naciones de Sudamérica y Centroamérica ???excepto Brasil, las Guayanas y Belice???, de las naciones caribeñas de Cuba, Puerto Rico y la República Dominicana, de la nación africana de Guinea Ecuatorial y goza de protección constitucional en el estado estadounidense de Nuevo México. Además, es oficial de varias organizaciones y tratados internacionales como la ONU, la Unión Europea, el TLCAN, la Unión Latina y la OEA; cuenta con unos cuatrocientos cincuenta millones de hablantes, entre los que se incluyen los hispanos que viven en Estados Unidos de América y algunos cientos de miles de filipinos, así como los grupos nacionales saharauis y los habitantes de Belice, donde el idioma oficial es el inglés. Esta lengua también es llamada castellano, por ser el nombre de la comunidad lingüística que habló esta modalidad románica en tiempos medievales: Castilla.
La Historia del idioma español usualmente se remonta al período prerromano, ya que se considera que las lenguas prerromanas de la península ejercieron influencia en el latín hispánico que conferiría a las lenguas romances peninsulares varias de sus características. Desde un punto de vista estrictamente lingüístico se consideran tres estadios diferentes: español medieval, español medio y español moderno (los límites entre ellos son puramente convencionales, ver más adelante).
Contenido  [ocultar] 
1 Historia externa de la lengua
1.1 Aportes prerromanos
1.2 Latín hispánico
1.3 Castellano medieval
1.3.1 Surgimiento del castellano
1.3.2 La lengua castellana en el reinado de Alfonso X el Sabio
1.4 Español áurico y moderno
1.4.1 Oficial en España y América Hispanohablante
1.4.2 La expansión del castellano
2 Registros históricos del idioma
2.1 Glosas y cartularios medievales
2.2 Primera gramática moderna europea
3 Historia interna de la lengua
3.1 Cambios morfológicos
3.1.1 Declinaciones
3.1.2 Construcciones preposicionales
3.1.3 La marca del plural
3.2 Cambios gramaticales
3.2.1 Los verbos
3.2.2 Tiempos verbales
3.2.3 Construcciones verbales
4 Véase también
5 Referencias
5.1 Bibliografía
5.2 Enlaces externos
[editar]Historia externa de la lengua

La historia externa del español se refiere a la descripción cronológica de las influencias sociales, culturales, políticas e históricas que influyeron en los hechos lingüísticos. La historia externa contrasta con la historia interna (a veces llamada gramática histórica) del español, que se refiere a la descripción cronológica y la sucesión de cambios acaecidos dentro del propio sistema de la lengua.
[editar]Aportes prerromanos
Los aportes prerromanos son los correspondientes a la lengua española anteriores al siglo III a. C.: Los pueblos primitivos que vivían en la Península Ibérica y que solo en parte conocemos (íberos, celtas, vascos) y los que comerciaban con ellos (fenicios, cartagineses y griegos) aportaron probablemente las siguientes cosas:
la desaparición de f- inicial en muchas palabras que en latín llevaban este sonido, y, supuestamente, el llamado betacismo, debidos, probablemente, a la influencia del vascuence o del íbero (nótese que la aspiración de /h/ también se da en idioma gascón que habría tenido igualmente un substrato vasco).
algunos sufijos, por ejemplo -rro, -rra,
el nombre de la península (los íberos), o el de algunas poblaciones como Segovia (en latín, Segovia) o Sigüenza (cuyo nombre latino era Segontia), que derivan del vocablo céltico sega, que significa victoria
Algunas palabras, como izquierda, cachorro son de origen vasco.
Otras palabras como perro, barro y cama son de origen prerromano pero no se conoce con precisión de qué lengua proceden.
[editar]Latín hispánico
A partir del siglo III a. C., se produce la romanización de la Península, proceso que se alargará hasta finales del siglo I a. C. Este proceso afectará a muchos ámbitos de la vida peninsular, incluido el lingüístico. Las lenguas prerromanas van teniendo un uso más limitado y se limitan cada vez más a las áreas rurales. Inicialmente se da un extensivo bilingüismo en los principales centros de ocupación romanos, y posteriormente la lengua indígenas queda limitada a las regiones más aisladas. Así en el uso público son sustituidas por el latín, que es la lengua administrativa del Imperio romano. El caso del vasco es curioso notar que hay escasez de topónimos vascos antes del siglo I a. C. y estos se van haciendo más frecuentes, lo cual sugiere que pudo haber una migración limitada desde Aquitania durante ese período hasta por lo menos el siglo VII d. C.
No obstante, conviene señalar algunos factores que van a influir decisivamente en el ulterior desarrollo del latín, que dará la lugar a la aparición del castellano:
En primer lugar, su situación geográfica: La distancia con el centro administrativo del imperio, Roma, y el aislamiento geográfico (a través de los Pirineos) y el Mar Mediterráneo, hacen que las innovaciones lingüísticas lleguen despacio y con retraso.
El origen de los conquistadores: la mayor parte de los romanos que colonizaron la península procedían del sur de Italia, zona en la que se hablaba una variedad del latín denominada latín vulgar que difiere de la reflejada en los textos clásicos.
[editar]Castellano medieval
Artículo principal: Castellano medieval.
El castellano medieval comprende el período desde los primeros textos en el siglo X hasta el inicio del reajuste del sistema consonántico hacia el siglo XIV. El castellano medieval de los siglos X a XIII se encontraba en situación de transición entre los finales del latín tardío y los comienzos del español medio (siglo XV). El español medieval está más cerca en ciertos aspectos de otras lenguas romances de la península que el español moderno. Por ejemplo,
El castellano medieval distinguía entre fricativas sordas y sonoras, similares a las que siguen existiendo en portugués, catalán y francés (las fricativas sonoras desaparecieron durante el siglo XV y XVI). Sólo el judeoespañol, hablado por judíos expulsados durante los siglos XV y XVI, conserva restos de las fricativas sonoras del español.
En el castellano medieval existía el sonido [h] procedente de f- latina inicial, que iría desapareciendo progresivamente en español medio (modernamente sólo se conserva residualmente en algunas áreas de Andalucía y Extremadura).
El castellano medieval admite que los pronombres clíticos vayan en posición postverbal si el verbo está conjugado, tal como sigue sucediendo en algunas variantes de asturleonés.
El castellano medieval usaba como verbos para formar los "tiempos compuestos" los verbos ser y aver (>haber), el primero se usaba con verbos inacusativos y el segundo con verbos inergativos.

[editar]Surgimiento del castellano
Las estimaciones glotocronológicas apuntan que la diversificación de latín empieza a ser notoria a partir del siglo III o IV d. C. Tras la caída del Imperio Romano de Occidente en el siglo V, el latín vulgar evoluciona progresivamente en toda la Europa latina diversificándose. En ese mismo siglo, se producen las invasiones bárbaras, lo cual va a permitir la incorporación al español de algunos vocablos germánicos, junto con los que ya habían entrado anteriormente en el latín vulgar. Destacan los relacionados con las contiendas como guerra (werra), o yelmo (helm). Algunos nombres propios también derivan de las lenguas germánicas; es el caso de Álvaro (de all -todo- y wars -prevenido-) o Fernando (de frithu -pacífico- y nanth -atrevido-). Las sucesivas transformaciones fonológicas y gramaticales llevarían a la emergencia de las lenguas romances como lenguas con dificultades para la inteligibilidad mutua entre el siglo VI y IX d. C. Dicha evolución va a originar la aparición de las diversas lenguas romances.
En el siglo VIII, la expansión musulmana en la Península Ibérica pone a las lenguas romances peninsulares bajo una fuerte influencia léxica del árabe (más de 4000 vocablos en español), apareciendo el mozárabe (un conjunto poco conocido de dialectos romances con cierta influencia del árabe, fue el idioma utilizado por los cristianos arabizados). El contacto con los árabes probablemente dotó al mozárabe de unas características que lo distinguen del resto de lenguas romances. Muchas palabras castellanas actuales provienen del árabe como álgebra, almohada, almirante (donde al- es artículo), aceite, o ajedrez.
En el Siglo IX, la influencia árabe tiene sus expresiones artísticas, con la aparición de Jarchas y otros textos medievales en mozárabe, muchas escritas en alfabeto árabe, en lugar del alfabeto latino.
[editar]La lengua castellana en el reinado de Alfonso X el Sabio


Retrato de Alfonso X el Sabio.
Alfonso X el Sabio, Rey de Castilla y Rey de León (1252-1284), institucionalizó las Esuelas de traductores de Toledo. De ellas surgió una forma estandarizada de castellano medieval, conocida como castellano alfonsino que el propio rey usó en sus obras. Entre los méritos de Alfonso X se cuenta la redacción de obras literarias (El Lapidario, Las Siete Partidas, General Estoria y la Primera Crónica) en lengua castellana en lugar de en latín como había sido costumbre. Alfonso X elevó el prestigio del uso escrito del castellano escrito dentro su corte y por todo el territorio castellano, al mismo tiempo en que Castilla y León se expandían paulatinamente hacia el sur. Además Alfonso X emprendió numerosos proyectos, tales como la traducción de textos jurídicos al castellano y la normalización ortográfica del mismo, bajo la labor de eruditos y escribas eclesiásticos.
El castellano medieval presentaba cierta variación dialectal y cambio sincrónico, aunque bajo el reinado de Alfonso X se extendió el uso del estándar literario toledano debido a Alfonso X y sus colaboradores. Esta lengua escrita estándar se cree representativa de la lengua culta de la corte y la de otros escritores del siglo XIII.1
[editar]Español áurico y moderno
Artículo principal: Español áurico.
El español áurico o español medio es el estadio de la lengua que constituye la transición del castellano medieval al español moderno. La fase inicial del español áurico está caracterizado por la pérdida del contraste entre fricativas sordas y sonoras, pero conserva aún la distinción entre las sibilantes sordas /s̪̺ s̺ š/ que en español peninsular septentrional darán origen a /θ s x/ (mientras que en América, Canarias y otras áreas del sur /s̪̺ s̺ / se fusionarán en /s/).
[editar]Oficial en España y América Hispanohablante
El castellano medieval, con sus influencias prerromanas, se expandió al sur de la península a medida que avanzaba la Reconquista. En el Siglo XV, durante el proceso de unificación española de sus reinos, Antonio de Nebrija publica en Salamanca su Gramática castellana, el estudio gramatical no relacionado al latín, siendo el primer tratado de gramática de la lengua castellana (y de la lengua moderna en general).
Con la expansión del Imperio español, el español se expande a través de los Virreinatos del Perú, Nueva España, Nueva Granada, el Río de la Plata y la colonia Filipina, Guam, Islas Marianas y las Carolinas.
Algunas de las características distintivas de la fonología incluyen la lenición (latín vita - español vida, latín lupus - español lobo), la diptongación en los casos fonéticamente breves de la E y la O (latín terra - español tierra, latín novum - español nuevo), y la palatalización (latín annum - español año). Algunas de estas características están también presentes en otras lenguas romances.
[editar]La expansión del castellano


Las principales familias de América del Sur (exceptuando el quechua, aimara y mapudungun).
En 1790, España y Gran Bretaña firmaron la Convención de Nootka, por la que España renunció a cualquier derecho sobre un vasto territorio de América del Norte constituido por Oregón, Washington, Idaho, Columbia Británica, Yukón y Alaska, impidiendo el avance del Imperio español hacia el noroeste de América. Aún perduran algunos nombres geográficos en castellano. En el siglo XIX, Estados Unidos de América adquirió Luisiana a Francia y Florida a España y, por el Tratado de Guadalupe-Hidalgo, obtuvo de México los territorios que actualmente conforman Arizona, California, Colorado, Nevada, Nuevo México, Texas y Utah; así como parte de los actuales estados de Wyoming, Kansas y Oklahoma. De esta forma, el castellano pasó a ser una de las lenguas de Estados Unidos, aunque estas variedades primitivas sólo sobreviven a inicios del siglo XXI en la parroquia de Saint Bernard, en Luisiana, donde se habla el dialecto canario; y en una franja que se extiende desde el norte de Nuevo México al sur de Colorado.
Por otra parte, desde el siglo XX, millones de hispanoamericanos han emigrado a Estados Unidos, con lo cual se han convertido en la minoría más numerosa del país: más de 41.300.000 personas, en 2004. El 1 de mayo de 2006, durante el Gran Paro Americano de inmigrantes ilegales, se entonó el Himno Nacional de los Estados Unidos en castellano, como una muestra de presencia en ese país de una minoría hispana que se está convirtiendo en una mayoría a pasos agigantados.
En Filipinas el castellano aún es hablado por unos tres millones de personas, en Brasil los hispanohablantes llegan al millón; mientras que en Canadá sumaban aproximadamente unos 350.000 en 2004 y en Marruecos llegaban a los 320.000. ??stos son los cinco países con concentraciones más importantes de hispanohablantes fuera de España e Hispanoamérica.
En Oceanía el castellano se habla en la Isla de Pascua, bajo soberanía de Chile desde fines del siglo XIX, llegando a casi 4.000 la cantidad de personas que lo hablan. También es hablado en Australia, gracias a la comunidad chilena que sobrepasa las 33.000 personas.
[editar]Registros históricos del idioma

[editar]Glosas y cartularios medievales


Fragmento de uno de los documentos del cartulario con escritura visigótica.


Página 72 del Códice Emilianense 60. Se aprecia la glosa al margen.
Los textos más antiguos que se conocen en una variedad romance española son los Cartularios de Valpuesta,2 conservados en la iglesia de Santa María de Valpuesta (Burgos),3 un conjunto de textos que constituyen copias de documentos, algunos escritos en fecha tan temprana como el siglo IX (en torno al año 804) y que cuentan con el aval de la Real Academia Española.4 5
La historiografía tradicional consideraba como textos más antiguos que se conocen en castellano a las Glosas Emilianenses, datadas de finales del siglo X o con más probabilidad a principios del siglo XI, que se conservan en el Monasterio de Yuso, en San Millán de la Cogolla (La Rioja), localidad considerada centro medieval de cultura. Sin embargo, las dudas que suelen surgir acerca del romance específico empleado en las Glosas hace que las corrientes lingüísticas actuales consideraban que no estaban escritas en castellano medieval, sino en un protorromance riojano, o navarroaragonés o castellano-riojano según el filólogo César Hernández. Es decir, un «embrión o ingrediente básico del complejo dialectal que conformará el castellano», en palabras del investigador riojano Claudio García Turza. Junto a características específicamente riojanas, se encuentran rasgos presentes en las diversas variedades dialectales hispanas: navarro, aragonés, asturleonés y mozárabe. Todo ello induce a pensar, como lo hicieron Menéndez Pidal (1950), Lapesa (1981), Alarcos (1982) y Alvar (1976, 1989) que, en realidad, se trata de un koiné lingüístico en el que se mezclan rasgos pertenecientes al castellano, riojano, aragonés, con algunos del navarro,6 lo cual no resulta extraño si se tiene en cuenta que la zona de San Millán era una encrucijada de lenguas y culturas hispánicas, los repobladores cristianos procedían de lugares diversos y esto producía un constante reajuste lingüístico.
Curiosamente, las Glosas emilianenses también incluyen los textos más antiguos escritos en euskera que se conservan hoy día (si no contamos los restos epigráficos de época romana escritos en vascuence).
[editar]Primera gramática moderna europea


Portada de la Grammatica Antonii Nebrissensis.
En 1492, Antonio de Nebrija publicó en Salamanca su obra Grammatica, la primera gramática de la lengua castellana (y la primera de una lengua moderna europea). En cuyo comienzo del prólogo dice la famosa frase, que ahora no suena profética,
«siempre la lengua fue compañera del imperio: y de tal manera lo siguió: que junta mente començaron. crecieron. y florecieron».7
Aunque según algunos autores, la novedosa gramática según nuestro punto de vista, no tuvo una excesiva repercusión en una época todavía marcada por el humanismo italiano.
[editar]Historia interna de la lengua

La historia interna de la lengua o gramática histórica se refiere al estudio de los cambios acaecidos en la estructura de la lengua y en su léxico. La historia externa por otra parte se refiere a la historia de los hablantes de español, sus vicisitudes históricas y el uso social de la lengua.
[editar]Cambios morfológicos
El español como las demás lenguas romances podría derivar de una forma de latín que había sufrido un proceso de criollización,8 9 10 que hizo el orden de constituyentes más fijo y más tendente al orden sintáctico SVO. La misma criollización pudo haber favorecido la pérdida de la flexión nominal tanto o más que los cambios fonéticos que afectaron al latín tardío. La pérdida de las marcas de caso aumentó la ambigüedad e hizo menos al español una lengua un poco menos sintética que el latín.
[editar]Declinaciones
El marcaje de las relaciones gramaticales en latín clásico estaba basado en un sistema de flexión nominal. Un nombre común podía tener hasta siete u ocho terminaciones diferentes que indicaban la función gramatical de la palabra dentro de una oración. Por ejemplo para la palabra mensa 'mesa' se tienen siete homófonas que realizan 12 combinaciones diferentes de caso y número:
caso	singular	plural
nominativo (sujeto)	mēnsa	mēnsae
genitivo (posesión)	mēnsae	mēnsārum
acusativo (objeto directo)	mēnsăm	mēnsās
dativo (objeto indirecto)	mēnsae	mēnsīs
ablativo (modal)	mēnsā	mēnsīs
vocativo (apelación directa)	mēnsa	mēnsae
A entornos del latín vulgar, se produjeron algunos cambios fonológicos que redujeron y complicaron el sistema declinacional:
La pérdida de la /-m/ final resultó en la confusión entre el acusativo monte(m) y el ablativo monte en la tercera declinación
La confluencia de /ā/ y /ă/, junto con la pérdida de la /-m/ final, hizo imposible la distinción entre el nominativo mēnsa, el acusativo mēnsăm (mēnsa) y el ablativo (mēnsa)
La confusión de /ŭ/ y /ō/ hizo que no se pudiese diferenciar el acusativo singular de la segunda declinación (dominŭm) del ablativo (dominō)
La convergencia de /i/ y /ē/ dio lugar a la confusión entre la tercera declinación del nominativo/acusativo plural (montēs) y el genetivo singular (montĭs)
Los adjetivos que distinguen entre masculino, femenino y neutro podían llegar a tener hasta 12 terminaciones diferentes frente a las cuatro como máximo del español moderno (-o, -a, -os, -as)
[editar]Construcciones preposicionales
El sistema de casos frecuentemente era ambiguo a la hora de determinar qué función desempeñaba una palabra. Consecuentemente, era necesario valerse de otras pistas como un orden sintáctico más fijo y nuevas construcciones preposicionales para discernir las distintas funciones. De ahí la construcción de + ablativo en vez del simple empleo del genitivo:
dimidium de praeda frente a dimidium praedae 'la mitad del botín'
El castellano presenta directamente esta construcción:
la mitad del botín
El latín clásico se servía del dativo sin ninguna otra marca para el objeto indirecto. Con los cambios fonológicos ya mencionados, podía darse confusión sobre cuál de las palabras en una oración debía interpretarse como sujeto y cuál como objeto, por lo que se propagó la construcción a + sustantivo, en el latín vulgar para determinar un objeto directo o indirecto, fenómeno que se conserva en el español medieval y moderno:
A los judios te dexaste prender (Cantar de Mio Cid)
'te dejaste apresar por los judíos'
[editar]La marca del plural
El latín carecía de una marca específica para el plural pues se valía de las terminaciones casuales (dominus, domini; rosa, rosae). El caso más empleado, sin embargo, el acusativo, terminaba en /s/ en el plural (rosas, dominos, homines). En el latín tardío, reaparecieron los acusativos plurales terminados en /s/ (se habían perdido la /s/ y la /m/ final) y fueron empleados como nominativos (dominos frente a domini; rosas frente a rosae). Se produjo un reanálisis morfológico por el que dicha terminación asumió la expresión del plural (rosa, rosas) en el castellano medieval.
[editar]Cambios gramaticales
[editar]Los verbos
La conjugación de los verbos del español medieval y moderno se basa directamente en la conjugación latina:
Latín	Castellano Med.	Castellano Mod.
canto	canto	canto
cantas	cantas	cantas
cantat	canta	canta
cantamus	cantamos	cantamos
cantatis	cantades	cantáis
cantant	cantan	cantan
Para el castellano del siglo XIII, se pierde la /t/ final de la tercera persona del singular y del plural y la /-tis/ de la segunda persona del plural cambia a /-des/:
Ex: "???como oyredes que diz moysen adelante" (General Estoria)
A los verbos conjugados se les podía agregar pronombres directos e indirectos:
Ex: ???faziendol??? ???dixol??? y ???pusol??? (General Estoria)
[editar]Tiempos verbales
La más notable reestructuración del latín vulgar es la aparición de los tiempos compuestos en el español medieval (siglo XIII):
???...que castigues tu los acusadores con muy mas fuertes penas que los cristianos mereçieren si lo ouiessen fecho??? (Primera Crónica)
La construcción tardía del latín ???Habere o Esse + Participio pasado??? resultó en la creación de tiempos compuestos:
Latín	Castellano Medieval
habui/habebam cantatum	ove/avia cantado
habeo cantatum	he cantado
habere habeo cantatum	avré cantado
habuissem cantatum	oviesse cantado
habeam cantatum	aya cantado
habuerim cantatum	ovier(e) cantado
[editar]Construcciones verbales
La perífrasis latina de participio /-tus/ y habeo para expresar un estado de obligación se ve manifestada en el español medieval mediante la construcción aver de, lo cual resultó en tener de/que en el español moderno.
"...si tan bien nolo quisiessen pora los que avien de venir" (Primera Crónica)
[editar]Véase también

Español antiguo
Historia de la ortografía del español
Presencia vasca en las lenguas españolas
Cambio fonético «f???h» del castellano
Reajuste de las sibilantes del idioma español
Anexo:Comparación de los inventarios fonéticos latino y español
[editar]Referencias

↑ Valdeón Baruque, Julio (2.003). Alfonso X el Sabio. La forja de la España moderna. Ediciones Planeta. Madrid. pp. 167-190. ISBN 978-84-8460-994-0.
↑ 20 minutos - Descubren que las palabras más antiguas escritas en Español son del siglo IX
↑ http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/9/20091227/ten-estudio-del-ilcyl-confirma-a-los-car-bbad18b.html| Estudio del ILCYL confirma a los Cartularios de Valpuesta como el español más antiguo.
↑ «Fijan el origen del castellano en el cartulario burgalés de Valpuesta». Burgos, España: ABC (2008). Consultado el 2008.
↑ Vergaz, Miguel Ángel (2010). «La RAE avala que Burgos acoge las primeras palabras escritas en castellano». Valladolid, España: El Mundo. Consultado el 2010.
↑ Rafael Cano, Historia de la lengua española (2.a ed.), Ariel, Barcelona, 2005, pág. 304.
↑ http://www.antoniodenebrija.org/prologo.html
↑ Francisco Gimeno MEN??NDEZ: "Situaciones sociolingüísticas dispares en el proceso de formación de las lenguas romances". En Aemilianense: revista internacional sobre la génesis y los orígenes históricos de las lenguas romances, ISSN 1698-7497, Nº. 1, 2004, págs. 171-223.
↑ B. SCHLIEBEN LANGE: L'Origine des langues romanes - Un cas de créolisation?. En J. M. MEISEL (ed) (1977), Langues en contact - páginas - creoles, Tübingen: G. Narr, págs 81-101.
↑ Stéphane Goyette, 2000, The emergence of Romance Languages from Latin: A case for creolization effects
[editar]Bibliografía
Ralph Penny. Gramática histórica del Español. Editorial Ariel, 1995.
Nicholas Ostler: Empires of the World, ed. Harper Perennial, Londres, 2006. ISBN 978-0-00-711871-7.
Lapesa, R.(1984): Historia de la lengua española. Madrid, Gredos.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 11, 2012)




----------



## SFW (May 11, 2012)

Immigracion!!!


----------



## colochine (May 11, 2012)

SFW said:


> Immigracion!!!



la migra...


----------



## machinist9 (May 11, 2012)

Pinche miatay!


----------



## Robalo (May 12, 2012)

La puta madre!!


----------



## Big Pimpin (May 12, 2012)

I have 5 acres at my house that need to be cut, edged and weed eated every week and 2 acres at my plant that need to be cut, edged and weed eated each week.  What do you charge?  I pay when the job is completed so I expect a discount.


----------



## Bieberhole69 (May 12, 2012)

rage racing said:


> English mother fucker.......do you speak it???




This is, a tasty burger.


----------



## Robalo (May 13, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> I have 5 acres at my house that need to be cut, edged and weed eated every week and 2 acres at my plant that need to be cut, edged and weed eated each week.  What do you charge?  I pay when the job is completed so I expect a discount.



I'll do it for gearz 

Now, you just have to move to Europe and bring your home and those 2 acres with you


----------



## SFW (May 23, 2012)

chico?


----------

